# Functions: Mental/Vital; do people relate to Vital being unconscious?



## Dyidia (May 28, 2010)

I'm just starting threads as they come to mind; feel free to redirect me if it's been done before.


I was just reading here Function dichotomies - Wikisocion and I didn't see a lot on functions, at least about mental/vital. I'm wondering if people relate a lot to this as described, like if they see a clear divide, or if even people can practically detect the relative consciousness of their own functions.

Maybe this is something you tend to see in others?


----------

